# Any TOG.....at IRI??? Want to go out 1-8/9



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Was thinking that the TOG should still be there since the water is deeper and with warming temps...Or maybe the bulkhead at OC......any advice..maybe just stay home and watch the games....please help


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*tog*

not much in the inlets and at the bulkhead...

charter and party boats are doing really good...


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

was afraid you were gona say that.....We did do a headboat last weekend the Mohawk III out of NJ and we saw some of the biggest Tog taken....most were in the 20+" range with the biggest at around 12lbs.....had fun but ride was too long from Nrthn Va......looking for closer headboats...maybe out of Delaware if you guys know of any.....thanks for response......


----------



## bullhead (Apr 15, 2004)

there are two boats out of ocean city that go for tog and bass (the ocean princess and the big j)


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Didn't find the Big J??? OCP is done for the winter I think.......thanks...still looking


----------



## bullhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Its The ocean princess  the ocean city princess is gone. They run tog trips fri and sun and long range sea bass trips on sat. Im not sure where the Big j is just heard about it on another board.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*boats*

also Morning Star runs for Tog... Capt Monty is real good... they had a 22.5 # tog on dec the 5th...  ... the season was closed and back he went... could have been state record...

also there are some charter boats out of IRI that do year round thing... lemme know if need info on them...


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks...I would like any info on the IRI headboats.......


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The boat running out of IRI right now
are Charter Boats. The Morning Star
and OC Princess are the only headboats
in the area which are still running.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*.*

yes to what Talapia said... plus Karen Sue and Capt John nedelka fish year round out of IRI... it's a charter boat... BTW we have it booked for next sat - jan 15th... Capt still holds De state record for the Tog 19+ lbs... best bottom fishing captain IMO... did go with him twice last year and limited out without any problems with fish up to 13#...


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you....I'm going to try and book it for the 15th as well.........if you could post the phone number ......I would be very thankful....better too drive 2 1/2 hrs then 4hrs...........


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

pcxusa said:


> Thank you....I'm going to try and book it for the 15th as well.........if you could post the phone number ......I would be very thankful....better too drive 2 1/2 hrs then 4hrs...........


it's a charter boat... up to 6 people... i already got the crew... you'll have to call the captain and arrange for different date... make sure you have 4-5 buddies that will go with ya... split the cost... 
call him

302 539 1359 and he or his wife will explain the booking process...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

pcxusa, 

If you want to go on Karen Sue 
Charter boat the cost is $600.
plus a tip for the mate. He will
carry up to 6 people but 5 is 
the most you would want IMHO.

If you want to do it, let me know
and I will put a charter trip
together. I can get two people
myself and a friend.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tomasas, 

I hope the weather forecast improves
for this Saturday. It is looking
REAL rough right now with serious
winds, high seas, and FREEZING temps.

(Sounds like your first scheduled 
trip from last year  )

P.S. Make sure that you bring some
crabs. Good frozen greens or fresh
live/dead blue claw. Capt John 
was out of crabs and was looking to 
try to get some in but why take 
chances.....clams and fleas were
not working last week but as soon
as you threw in a chunk of crab they
were on it. Good luck!


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow.....ok its a charter......$600 is not bad.....not too sure if I want to spend that much for just Tog......I've been out for Tuna on $900 boats...but I just have to wait to see your report and determine if I can justify the expense......Thank you all for the Info......I'll just be looking for the $40-50 headboats.....Hey went on one 2 weeks ago and we all had between 15-20 Tog for total take...one was 12lbs.....and I had two keeper..... Good luck....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Link to the Morning Star*

Here's the Morning Star link in case you're interested:
http://www.morningstarfishing.com/
I've never fished with Monty (I'm primarily a surf fisherman), but have spoken to him and read many of his posts and articles. He knows his stuff! Also, he limits the number of anglers on the boat ... you pick your location on the boat by "rail number" of 1 through 25.


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*Morningstar*

Subscribe to Monty's e-mail list, he watches the weather and posts trips during the winter. He had a trip last Sunday with good luck. Hope this helps


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

Yea....well they will not be going out this weekend...(Bad weather) but sounds like I might do Morningstar the week after next...I do know that the Mohawk III will head out this weekend...they dont care about the weather.........good luck to all


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

pcxusa, 

The charter is $600, but split 5 ways
it is just a little bit more than
a headboat and you WILL catch 
a whole lot more than going on 
a headboat. Plus the DE limit
is 10 per person vs 5 each for MD.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

it's a "GO" for tomorrow...  ...


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Good Luck*

Looks like too windy for togging.

Good Luck
Don't forget the fish report!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tomasas, 

Just checked in. Hope you are hauling a 
mess of BIG tog to the freezer right now!

He probably went to one of his "secret"
spots and just kept bumping it into gear
to keep you over the wreck. It worked
for us a few weeks ago when the winds
were gusting up to 25+ . We caught the
heck out of them that day. It sure is
strange almost "drift fishing" for tog. 
But you sure know when you are in the
sweet spot!!!


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

went to the dock and we all and the capt decided to rechedule the trip... next friday...  might need a person or two to fill the boat


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Henry,

If you are looking for crew to do a Karen Sue charter let me know. Now that hunting season is over I am free most weekends and I'm in bad need of a tog trip. I missed the whole fall season due to hunting. I still have a bit of meat mentality so paying $75 to fish with Monty for 5 fish does not sound that great nor does spending 45 bucks to keep 4 in NJ.

Send me a shout. I could probably fill a couple more spots also.


----------

